

How to Become a Project Ara Module Developer - ElvisMa
http://www.araprototype.com/knowledge/kickstarter-github-module-developer-resources/

======
ElvisMa
These are all resources and tips I could dig up for aspiring module
developers. Most people consider it as very high tech, but there are so many
low tech applications which could be created by anyone.

